# Mill lathe



## tomfiii (Jul 15, 2018)

Have a Huangshan drill/mill -lathe. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 15, 2018)

Show us a pic of this bad boy


----------



## tomfiii (Jul 25, 2018)

Here it is.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 11, 2018)

It looks similar to the Shoptask and the Smithy, check online for info, they may be very close to yours. Most folks say the milling head is somewhat limited in capability, but they can do good work if you are aware of the limitations.  I have heard the motors burn out occasionally, but otherwise they are fairly rugged machines


----------



## Superburban (Aug 12, 2018)

Very similar if not the same as the grizzley G4015Z
	

		
			
		

		
	





Nice if you have space limitations. A but awkward to use, as the side movement is the knob at the right end of the machine. Better off with a lathe, and a mill. The main thing I use my Shoptask for, is brake drums, and wheels, which won't fit on my lathe. The 16.5" swing is hard to get at that price.


----------



## tomfiii (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks


----------

